# 3D Movie and Trailer downloads



## 3dtvworld

Hey Guys!!! I have added some more 3D clips and trailers to download at http://www.3dtvworld.com.au/3d-downloads 


I will continue to source more 3D clips cause I know how frustrating it is to have a 3D TV with little content! Keep supporting the site guys and spread the whhherrrD!!







Also check out the 3D News section for daily 3D TV News updates!


Have a great weekend!


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dtvworld* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Guys!!! I have added some more 3D clips and trailers to download at http://www.3dtvworld.com.au/3d-downloads
> 
> 
> I will continue to source more 3D clips cause I know how frustrating it is to have a 3D TV with little content! Keep supporting the site guys and spread the whhherrrD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also check out the 3D News section for daily 3D TV News updates!
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Can I watch on my active panasonic?


----------



## nenito2k

really great man, my bro just got a 3dtv + popcorn hour and he was desperate in finding samples !!! lovez !


----------



## nickels55

That 3d clip of the new Road Runner is AWESOME! Keep up the good work, and thanks for hosting this content.


----------



## shades72

Thanks and very cool.


----------



## dojoman

How are you guys watching these clips on your tv without hooking up with PC. My ps3 can't play 3d mpeg file. My Sony 3d can't play it with USB direct plug in.


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dojoman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How are you guys watching these clips on your tv without hooking up with PC. My ps3 can't play 3d mpeg file. My Sony 3d can't play it with USB direct plug in.



Same question here, how?


----------



## blazed

im watching it with a external hard drive hooked up to my tv. i have played a few 3d sbs files on my ps3, but they were not from http://www.3dtvworld.com.au/3d-downloads .


----------



## J y E 4Ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> im watching it with a external hard drive hooked up to my tv. i have played a few 3d sbs files on my ps3, but they were not from http://www.3dtvworld.com.au/3d-downloads .



Many work but I could'nt get Megamind, Ice Age and Yogi clips to play (just a black screen) plus the Sony demo and Samsung dancing demo wouldn't play either.


Some MKV play, some don't.


Better than nothing.


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/20797500
> 
> 
> Many work but I could'nt get Megamind, Ice Age and Yogi clips to play (just a black screen) plus the Sony demo and Samsung dancing demo wouldn't play either.
> 
> 
> Some MKV play, some don't.
> 
> 
> Better than nothing.



yea i just had a problem with a few of the demos.


some more trailers, but not all of them them worked for me.
http://www.biohemmet.se/3dtrailers.php


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Quote:

Originally Posted by *blazed*
yea i just had a problem with a few of the demos.


some more trailers, but not all of them them worked for me.
http://www.biohemmet.se/3dtrailers.php
Thank you for the link.


----------



## blazed

Quote:

Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* 
Thank you for the link.
np, the more 3d the better.


----------

